# IELTS Results Withheld for July 10th 2014 Test-Bangalore



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I had given my IELTS test on the 10th of July and was expecting my results to be announced on 23rd of July, but it did not happen and on the 24th of July’14, I received the below mail stating that my IELTS result is currently being withheld which was pretty shocking to me.

Also, I gave a call to IELTS IDP center to seek more details on this front, but they suggested me to just reply to the below mail.So, I am now responding back to the IELTS team with the details that they have requested for, but I wanted to know if anyone of you have heard or experienced something like this, as I am a little worried. 

If anyone of you have any details on this, please respond and help me out.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Dinesh

MAIL FROM IDP IELTS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear D##########,



Notification of Investigation of IELTS Test Result


We refer to your IELTS test of 10 July 2014.

Strict quality control procedures are in place to protect the integrity and security of the IELTS test. As part of these procedures, test results are routinely analyzed by the IELTS Test Partners before they are issued to candidates.

As a result of these procedures, your test scores for the 10 July 2014 have come under scrutiny and are being investigated. Your results are being withheld while this investigation is being conducted. Please note that all investigations are conducted without prejudice by the IELTS Test Partners.

The declaration on the IELTS application form that you agreed to includes the following statement: 'I understand that my results may not be issued 13 days after the test if any of the IELTS Test Partners deem it necessary to review any matter associated with my test'

Should you wish to offer any information that may support your test performance on 10 July 2014, please send a scanned handwritten statement to [email protected] within 14 days of the date of this letter. A template has been provided with this letter for you to use. Your statement must be written in English in your own handwriting and signed by you.

Any correspondence received after 14 days will not be considered.


IELTS TEST CANDIDATE STATEMENT

Instructions:
Complete the requested details.
Please provide any information which may support your test scores. Please feel free to write as much as you would like, you are not restricted to one page.
Email the form to at [email protected] 

Your Name
Centre Number
Candidate Number
ID Document Number
Current Address
Email
Date of birth
Signed:
Date:

Regards,
TEAM IDP IELTS


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I keep telling people not to go with IDP at least in India. Same thing is happening here in Hyderabad too. They postponed results of at least 5 tests so far as long as a month at times. 

When confronted they show us the Terms and conditions which we agreed while at the time of payment. It says they can withhold results if the was any issue. 

Haven't heard BC doing such, not even once.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

There have been instances where the results have been withheld by IDP for the whole "Test Center", for Example - Hyderabad. It looks like this is the case here as well. If you are planning for IELTS again, choose British Council.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks friends for your response.

Have dropped in a mail to ielts idp with all the details they had asked for,will wait for a response from their end and keep you all posted. 

Hoping that all goes well.


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

deejayk83 said:


> Thanks friends for your response.
> 
> Have dropped in a mail to ielts idp with all the details they had asked for,will wait for a response from their end and keep you all posted.
> 
> Hoping that all goes well.


IDP has high frequency of voiding the test at a given center and they will re-conduct at the next available schedule. I have read/heard that they do this if they suspect any malpractice at a given center ( as i mention, its hear and say). 

While this is justified with the message that they want to hold their reputation and standards high, this is definitely a pain for people who are genuine/honest. 

Since this doesn't happen with British council system, IDP needs to revamp their proces & system and remove the corrupted people in their system.


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the response and I hope that the results come out, cos I just don't want to start it all over again.


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

I wrote the exam on June 7th and my result came through early morning of June 20th.

But, looking at the schedule of BC, there aren't any scheduled tests till Dec '14 .. So I am going to re-appear on Sept 6th.


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

IDP had postponed the results in Jan/Feb earlier this year. one should visit the regular IDP test center in pune. Its an old Government building where exam is conducted in one hall and marriages/celebrations happen with loud music in other halls, creating enough annoyance to the test candidates. this happened to my wife twice. When i enquired for the person in-charge he was not available. Not sure what "QUALITY" IDP is taking about. They should advertise only what they exercise.

Regards,
VC


----------



## Spoonblue (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Dinish,

How was the result? Have you received it? How long did it take you to receive it?
Please advice, I experienced the same thing. The only difference was, I took the exam at British Council, but everything is exactly the same from the content of the email I received.

Regards,

Spoonblue


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Spoonblue said:


> Hi Dinish,
> 
> How was the result? Have you received it? How long did it take you to receive it?
> Please advice, I experienced the same thing. The only difference was, I took the exam at British Council, but everything is exactly the same from the content of the email I received.
> ...


Are you saying BC postponed the results?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I keep telling people not to go with IDP at least in India. Same thing is happening here in Hyderabad too. They postponed results of at least 5 tests so far as long as a month at times.
> 
> When confronted they show us the Terms and conditions which we agreed while at the time of payment. It says they can withhold results if the was any issue.
> 
> Haven't heard BC doing such, not even once.





bond_bhai said:


> There have been instances where the results have been withheld by IDP for the whole "Test Center", for Example - Hyderabad. It looks like this is the case here as well. If you are planning for IELTS again, choose British Council.





bigdaddy said:


> IDP has high frequency of voiding the test at a given center and they will re-conduct at the next available schedule. I have read/heard that they do this if they *suspect any malpractice at a given center* ( as i mention, its hear and say).
> 
> While this is justified with the message that they want to hold their reputation and standards high, this is definitely a pain for people who are genuine/honest.
> 
> Since this doesn't happen with British council system, IDP needs to revamp their proces & system and *remove the corrupted people in their system*.


This is rampant and not only in India. Probably they are finally taking note on tip offs and cracking down. Few find BC papers tough and don't prefer to take their route. Unfortunately the wrong set of people get into the hassle of results not released on time.


----------



## himeelshah (Oct 30, 2014)

I got similar mail, I emailed them a handwritten copy of statement. I was expecting my result on 23 October 2014, I havent received it yet.

deejayk83 after how many days did you got your result?
And what was I suppose to write in the statement?



deejayk83 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had given my IELTS test on the 10th of July and was expecting my results to be announced on 23rd of July, but it did not happen and on the 24th of July’14, I received the below mail stating that my IELTS result is currently being withheld which was pretty shocking to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

I had the same experience with IDP. I took the test on August 2nd and was supposed to get the result on Aug 15th. I didn't get the result and I was the last person to seat in the exam hall. I introduced myself to the person in front of me and called him on 15th. He got the result but mine was held.

I got the mail that IDP conducts random audits and I will get it after 7 days. I was so frustrated I wrote a mail to them why they held my results and got the same lame excuse. After waiting for 7 days, just before the 7th day, I get the same email but with the date changed to next 7 days.

I called them and showed my frustration but it was of no use. I waited patiently for 6 days and was waiting for Aug 28th but I got the result sms on 27th evening at 7.45PM.

This was the 3rd time I took the test and I got my desired result but the waiting has like hell. I took this test in Vijayawada and after reading the views in this thread, I noticed something unsimilar on that day. As I said I was the last person in the hall, a person sat behind me and took the test for 2 sections and there was no name or number when I looked behind and I felt suspicious but didnt care about it as I wanted to concentrate on my exam. I feel due to things like that they might pull up our numbers and reverify everything.

Actually I didnt get the above mentioned email, but I got a mail stating internal auditing and didnt mention anything about scrutiny.


----------



## Moka (Jan 9, 2015)

*Moka*



himeelshah said:


> I got similar mail, I emailed them a handwritten copy of statement. I was expecting my result on 23 October 2014, I havent received it yet.
> 
> deejayk83 after how many days did you got your result?
> And what was I suppose to write in the statement?


Hi Himeelshah,
I did my test on 13/12/2014. I've already received my test result form but they have told ma that it is provisional.I got similar mail from IDP, I emailed them a handwritten copy of my statement.

Can you please tell me that finally after how many days did you got your result?
And what was I suppose to write in the statement?

Kind Regards
Moka


----------



## Moka (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Dinesh,

I did my test on 13/12/2014. I've already received my test result form but they have told ma that it is provisional.I got similar mail from IDP, I emailed them a handwritten copy of my statement.

Can you please tell me that finally after how many days did you get your result?
And what was I suppose to write in the statement?

Kind Regards
Moka


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Moka,

You should be getting a hard copy of your IELTS results in a weeks time.Also, please let me know if you're able to view your results online?

regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Moka (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Dinesh,
Thank you for replying.
I should add some explanation here.
I did the test on 13/12/2014 and was supposed to have the online results on 26 but that day they informed us that Cambridge has hold the results. Finally after 10 days delay on 4 January they released the online results. I recived the TRF last Tuesday 7 January when they told us that your results is not final and you have to fill in the handwritten statement.
Yes I have access to my online results on IDP website but not on my test center website.
It is really confusing to me ,what they want to do. I'm afraid if they might change my scores.
Please share any experience you have in this case.

Kind Regards


----------



## deejayk83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Moka,

Sorry for the delay in responding to your query.

Had given my IELTS test in 10th July'14 and was expecting the results in 23rd or 24th of July, but instead I got a mail from IDP stating that my results are withheld and they asked me to share some details in a specific format and send it out to this mail id ([email protected]).

After sending out the details and repeated followups I received my TRF(hard copy of my results) only in the month of August(mid Aug to be precise).

Please let me know if any other details are required from my end.

Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## Moka (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Dinesh,

Thank you for your reply.
I received an email from test center on 16th of January that my results are confirmed.
Luckily, My initial results are not changed and I'm so happy.
All in all, in took 33 days after the test date to have their confirmation which is quite similar to your experience.

Kind Regards
Moka


----------



## maKk88 (Aug 5, 2015)

i took my exam with British Council in new delhi, my result should have been out today but it was not, when i called customer service, they said it has been with help for quality check.. i have not received any email from them about this till now..


----------



## nagercoil (Mar 18, 2016)

himeelshah said:


> I got similar mail, I emailed them a handwritten copy of statement. I was expecting my result on 23 October 2014, I havent received it yet.
> 
> deejayk83 after how many days did you got your result?
> And what was I suppose to write in the statement?


I wrote idp ielts on feb 20 Its nearly a month and the results are not come. Did anyone experience this and what was the outcome. I got email saying it is due to integrity reasons. can some one explain when I will get result


----------



## sofia8 (Aug 14, 2018)

*IELTS under scrutiny*

Hi deejay,

I am waiting the same problem with British Council. I had appeared for exam on 28th July and my results were expected on 10th Aug but I received the same mail as yours. There is the line mentioned in the mail stating
"Should you wish to offer any information that may support your test performance on 28 July,2018, please send a scanned handwritten statement to their email id within 14 days of the date of this letter."

Request you to let me know what to we write to support our test performance


----------

